# Goat's Milk Butter



## BreezyCooking (Nov 18, 2008)

While perusing our new (& utterly FABULOUS) Wegmans supermarket this past weekend, I noticed that they carry goat's milk butter.

Has anyone tried this, & if so, was wondering how "goaty" it is &/or what specific applications it might have besides just a spread.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I buy it at a local market.  It's not that uncommon.

I cook for someone who is allergic to cows-milk, so I use it once in awile when butter is important to the dish.  

It does taste somewhat goaty, but not that strong.  It isn't as nice and sweet as cowsmilk butter, but pretty good.  

Really the only way to tell if it's not too goaty for you is to taste it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 19, 2008)

I did try it, and it is like you suspect.  It does have a goaty taste.  If you are familiar with firm goat cheese, not the soft crumbly type, it tastes very reminiscent of that.  The texture is wonderfully smooth, a tiny very tiny hint of salt (perfect for balance, actually) and the goat cheese flavour.

I used it at the dinner table for the bread I served with the meal.  You'd definitely want to give a head's up for that.  You expect butter and get something else, yes?  It did compliment the meal, for sure.  

I would definitely get it again.  I'd use it in baked potatoes, roasted sweet potatoes, to toss with fettuccine and toasted walnuts and raisins, . It wasn't cheap...pretty sure it was in the $3.79 for 6 oz neighbourhood.

Knowing what I've read of your tastes, I believe you'd enjoy it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Vera (& all) - that's what I wanted to hear!

I think I will try it, even if I have to keep most of it to myself since husband isn't a big goat-product fan.  All that means is more for me - lol!!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 20, 2008)

you will just have to try it and see what it tastes like.

I have occassionally made butter and it has no goaty flavor at all, it is like a sweet cream cows butter, very nice, but definitely has no off flavor or goaty taste at all.  I have no experience with a commercially produced product.  I would say goats butter taste can range to cow butter taste to whatever.  I use it as a spread and to saute veggies.

but it is not something I make often because goats cream must be mechanically extracted from goats milk, a messy process.  It requires a cream seperator to seperate the cream from the milk.  I have a friend who extracts the cream and she gives me some cream at times, but I mainly make caramel with it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 23, 2008)

When I was a kid I was diagnosed with about a zillion allergies - one was to cow's milk - so Dad got us goat's milk and butter.

The goat's butter we had, from what I remember from about 50 years ago, had a distinctly different but only slightly gamey flavor (it was probably "free range" by today's standards)... but it wasn't unpleasant. I actually liked it on toast or in hot cerals. 

Goat milk on "Frosted Flakes" ... that was a different matter ... 

Like so many things - if you will like it or not is subjective ... and only after you taste it can you answer that question. And, different brands can also vary in flavor.


----------

